# Sex of Fossorochromis rostratus?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi,

I recently bought 3 Fossorochromis rostratus cichlids and was wondering how are these sexed? the 3 new ones are top 3 photos pic 1 and 2 are first 2 and 3rd pic is 3rd fish. They are around 4-5inch? Picture 4 and 5 are of the current bigger older male rostratus. Last picture is of the male rostratus when he was first brought home in around july and he was just then starting to color up and he grew super fast. Bought these 3 hoping they are females looking to breed them with the large male? So far the male has not shown any interest yet he does not bother these 3 at all. The 3 school together mostly. Any information would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I had four of them in a 125 gallon tank, and one male developed. I assumed that the other three were females, but only one ever spawned with the male. I believe the other two were possibly sub-dominant males, and did not color up so as to avoid the aggression of the dominant male.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Females shouldn't have much of ANY color. Those new ones seem to have some color, unless the photos are exaggerating. Like almost all Malawi cichlids females look like juveniles, except adults tend to look a little duller. Juveniles of Haps tend to be a little more lighter or shiny.

As said, it is normal for only one male to color up in a group, the subdominant males not much different from females. In nature, they report that you only see one colored up male in a school.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks like all males. Slight color through the flanks and caudal fins. Like noki said, females shouldn't have any color. They're very 'tan' throughout.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

darn looks like i'll have to go look find some females, I also noticed that their fins are quite pointy as well. Didn't think all 3 i got would end up being all males of all chances. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

I found this rostratus seller claimed it to be a female at 3.5 inches but is it really possible its a female or a underdeveloped male could be possible? The eyes on this one looks rather huge for its size could it have been stunted in growth?


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Here is another female a different seller is selling, its larger at 5 inches around 2 years old. Trying to decide which one to get, get the smaller one to go with the 2 smaller males or the bigger female to go with the bigger male rostratus? which would you choose?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

3.5 is a bit small to visually determine sex.
Both fish also appear to be in some sort of all male setup, which could hold back that 5 incher from showing some color, if it is a male. That fish also appears to have a pointed anal fin.

I would pass on both. But if I had to choose one, it would be the larger fish. Selling off a male shouldn't prove too difficult, if that ends up being the case.


----------

